
‘Young poo’ makes aged fish live longer - hunglee2
http://www.nature.com/news/young-poo-makes-aged-fish-live-longer-1.21770
======
rjeli
Are you listening, Mr. Thiel?

------
RichardHeart
I wonder if fecal matter transplants in humans can be used to affect more than
C.DIFF.

This guy did it at home. [http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/4/11581994/fmt-fecal-
matter-t...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/4/11581994/fmt-fecal-matter-
transplant-josiah-zayner-microbiome-ibs-c-diff)

------
heyogrady_
I heard Young Poo has a featured track on Kendrick Lamar's next album

------
pvaldes
Antibiotics and starving periods make short-life fishes live longer.

